

Do You Hear What I Hear? Yes, It’s Paypal Stealing Money From Kids - enra
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/06/do-you-hear-what-i-hear-yes-its-paypal-stealing-money-from-kids/

======
bdfh42
After allowing for everything said here - and the PayPal back peddling on this
specific issue. If you are serious about taking money for goods, services or
worthy causes - do not use PayPal.

After all, what does Paypal say about you that is positive? Nothing! Keywords
are "Cheap" "Amateur" etc..

~~~
gte910h
Solely taking paypal is a business risk, I'll give you that.

But damn, as a consumer, it's far far easier than getting my credit card out
every time.

~~~
harbud
We just need more competitors for PayPal. Perhaps one from credit card
company, one from Google, one from Facebook, and a couple from successful,
less evil (for now) startups.

------
ChuckMcM
It was nice that the exposure got Regretsy the customer support they needed,
it was sad that the exposure had to rise to that level in order to get that
support.

